# Freeze senza traccia

## grentis

Ho un problema ma non so come farmi aiutare  :Smile: 

Mi spiego...gentoo installato sul portatile...

dopo 4 giorni di accensione si blocca completamente...senza ragione...e nei log non c'è scritto assolutamente nulla...

lo stesso portatile lo usavo circa 1 anno fa senza problemi, poi è passato in mano a mia mamma con win e ora è tornato al suo compito di serverino casalingo...ma ora crasha  :Sad: 

idee?  :Very Happy: 

o almeno possibili motivi per freeze senza ragione?

Non so che altre info darvi...

ciao

----------

## skakz

guarda non so se è lo stesso mio problema.. 

leggi qui

io non ho ancora risolto...

----------

## grentis

Almeno il tuo è scatenato da un evento (togli il cavo di rete)

Il mio no...è li che funziona...e bam...freeze!

 :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Prova a fare un bel memtest, magari ha della ram rovinata ...

----------

## grentis

Fatto il memtest...tutto ok per 8 ore...

altro?  :Smile: 

----------

## misterwine

Scusa l'ignoranza... con freeze intendi che si pianta? cioè non è possibile far nulla e l'unica cosa è staccar la spina??

Usi driver nvidia?

----------

## lopio

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Fatto il memtest...tutto ok per 8 ore...
> 
> altro? 

 

ciao bisognerebbe rendere riproducibile il problema. Se non e' la ram (e lo escludi visto il memtest) prova a postare la configurazione del sistema in modo tale che chi ha avuto stessi problemi possa dire la sua

Potrebbe essere un problema di  qualunque natura anche se si potrebbe propendere per server X + driver video + wm.

Davvero non ottieni nulla nei log e non si segnalano kernel panic?

----------

## knefas

Io ho avuto di questi freeze se non caricavo il microcode. (sys-apps/microcode-ctl)

----------

## grentis

 *misterwine wrote:*   

> Scusa l'ignoranza... con freeze intendi che si pianta? cioè non è possibile far nulla e l'unica cosa è staccar la spina??
> 
> Usi driver nvidia?

 

Si, non si può fare nulla...solo staccare la spina!

No, niente driver nvidia...

Nei log niente...

Non ho tutto X ...  solo il necessario per vncserver + fluxbox ... (sempre che non venga installato tutto   :Embarassed:  ma non credo (per esempio non ho il comando startx))

Cosa intendi per configurazione del sistema? Dimmi cosa ti serve e ti sarà dato  :Very Happy: 

Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 patchato per reiserfs4 (usato solo per portage)

----------

## Kernel78

 *grentis wrote:*   

>  *misterwine wrote:*   Scusa l'ignoranza... con freeze intendi che si pianta? cioè non è possibile far nulla e l'unica cosa è staccar la spina??
> 
> Usi driver nvidia? 
> 
> Si, non si può fare nulla...solo staccare la spina!
> ...

 

1)hai provato con i magic sysrq ? mi hanno salvato più di una volta dal dover staccare la spina ... maggiori info le trovi leggendo /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

2)Non sono categorico come altri contro reiserfs ma forse dovresti riconsiderare la tua scelta ...

P.S. Sapevate che Reiser è in galera, sospettato dell'omicidio della moglie ?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> P.S. Sapevate che Reiser è in galera, sospettato dell'omicidio della moglie ?

 

http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2006/10/11/reiser-velocissimo-in-prigione/

Soprattutto la domanda finale!!

----------

## grentis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 2)Non sono categorico come altri contro reiserfs ma forse dovresti riconsiderare la tua scelta ...

 

Ma dici che potrebbe essere questo il motivo del freeze o solo come consiglio ulteriore?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *grentis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   2)Non sono categorico come altri contro reiserfs ma forse dovresti riconsiderare la tua scelta ... 
> 
> Ma dici che potrebbe essere questo il motivo del freeze o solo come consiglio ulteriore? 

 

Che io sappia reiserfs4 non è ufficialmente supportato da nessun kernel gentoo ... quindi ho io ho informazioni vecchie e stagionate o tu hai modificato la tua gentoo con sw non supportato.

Senza voler entrare in polemiche, visto che hai usato reiser4 solo per portage potresti ricompilarti un kernel senza la patch e evitar di montare la partizione con portage e cerchiamo di capire se rimane stabile o meno, in caso di stabilità starà a te decidere se voler rimettere reiser4 o meno ...

----------

## grentis

Non me ne sto fregando...è che visto che il blocco avviene dopo 4 giorni ogni test impiega un po' di tempo  :Smile: 

a presto notizie...

----------

